# whiting bite



## dawgwatch (Feb 25, 2014)

Wandering when you guys think the whiting bite will start up?


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 27, 2014)

usually st. patrick's day is when we start seeing them


----------



## dawgwatch (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2014)

Here's a little somethin'-somethin' to get you in the mood.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 27, 2014)

dang hb, your plates always look perfect!


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 27, 2014)

Glamour fish are overrated as far as eating.I will take whiting and puppy drum over reds and trout.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 27, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> Glamour fish are overrated as far as eating.I will take whiting and puppy drum over reds and trout.


whiting certainly do eat good!


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 27, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> whiting certainly do eat good!



Love me some ground mullet too!! The are about the same as whitings.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 27, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> Love me some ground mullet too!! The are about the same as whitings.



they ARE the same. it's an old slang for whiting. whiting are actually Southern Kingfish. but yeah, x2 on "love me some ground mullet"


----------



## dawgwatch (Feb 28, 2014)

fine lookin plate of fish....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's a little somethin'-somethin' to get you in the mood.



Yep, that worked.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2014)

Whiting are for sure one of my favorite eating fish from saltwater. And they're shaped just right to fillet, it's like they were created to be fried.


----------



## trouble8732 (Feb 28, 2014)

we went today and and caught a few whiting


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 6, 2014)

Word on the street is they were catching a few off of the SSI pier before the cold snap.


----------



## dawgwatch (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Mar 7, 2014)

I love whiting we used to catch them at St Augustine by the old Marineland. Yumm


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 7, 2014)

I've only ever caught whiting on shrimp, do they hit lures too?


----------



## Conversion77 (Mar 7, 2014)

BPruitt...i love mullet and have had them prepared many different ways...but never ground? Is it like patties? But just using mullet? Smoked mullet crumbled over cheese grits is the breakfast of champions for me!


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 7, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> I've only ever caught whiting on shrimp, do they hit lures too?



I have heard of them hitting pompano jigs but I only use bait.


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 7, 2014)

Conversion77 said:


> BPruitt...i love mullet and have had them prepared many different ways...but never ground? Is it like patties? But just using mullet? Smoked mullet crumbled over cheese grits is the breakfast of champions for me!



Its a type of kingfish,on the gulf coast southern kingfish are called ground mullet and gulf kingfish are called whiting.They are the same except  southerns are sort of mottled colored on the back.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2014)

thedudeabides said:


> I've only ever caught whiting on shrimp, do they hit lures too?



So far, I've never caught one on a lure .The most productive whiting baits for me have been cut finger mullet and squid.


----------



## Conversion77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ive caught coolers full of whiting and sand trout at Suwanne and have neverheard the term ground mullet. Guess there are many local terms for the same species. Kinda like green trout for bass. Or coon perch for green fliers. Thanks


----------



## Bpruitt (Mar 7, 2014)

Conversion77 said:


> Ive caught coolers full of whiting and sand trout at Suwanne and have neverheard the term ground mullet. Guess there are many local terms for the same species. Kinda like green trout for bass. Or coon perch for green fliers. Thanks



Yeah,they aren't a mullet at all,it might just be a local term.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Mar 7, 2014)

They call em sea mullet up in North Carolina


----------

